# OK, I will make a Dry Dock



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, that is what I said.
For the PL 1/350 refit E 
Let me know if there is a serious need?
And will take up to 6 to 8 months!

Chris Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok
Maybe a carrot is needed?


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

Are you making this drydock as a kit or already assembled? Makes for interesting diorama possibilities, 'specially if I decked it all out in Led's and other lights, but only a kit form would interest me. I'm not a big fan of buying pre-assembled kits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, a kit only.
Shipping would be a nightmare :freak: 
I hope to hear from you modelers  

Chris Lee


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

O.K. I'll bite and express my interest in it. The kicker would be the cost however, irrespective of shipping.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My name isn't Chris, can I post in here too? 

I'd consider it, but cost is of course the big factor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes
Price is the big factor hear.
Please note, this kit will be resin, metal and plastic.
And over 4 foot long.
Also 300 to 500 pieces.
So what would pay for a kit like this?
$150.00 $250.00 $350.00


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Best to avoid raising expectations, either on our part (or at least mine, speaking for myself) or yours. Figure out what you need to charge to make it worthwhile. Price it appropriately. Produce it or don't. Come back when you have something ready to ship.


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

Don't know what shipping overseas to England is (not sure I wanna know either) but I'd consider up to $250 for a well produced kit. Gotta keep in mind I'll have the 1/350 refit E to buy, plus the NX-01 out whenever, not to mention it's costing me £3000 to get me and the tater tots back to Canada for a few weeks to visit family/grandparents this summer. Heck, at this rate, I'm gonna need a second full time job. If only I could figure out how to squeeze 26 hours out of a 24 hour day!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Words of advice from Mike Warshaw that need to be taken to heart.

Steve


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I have an interest, but will wait to see what the final outcome would be.


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

The only thing I've learned over the years is to expect the unexpected. But yes, I couldn't agree more with Mike. If it happens, it will, otherwise I rest contented as I am.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Ok, now, wait a minute. Let's keep things positive and put our heads together to make this happen rather than just sitting back and making it someone else's problem.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent63.jpg

Assuming the dock FX model was built as one piece, I'm counting six panels long front-to-back. Add 12 curved panels (6 top, 6 bottom), that's 18 panels per side, 36 panels total.

Do the top in 2 halves. Add in, say, 8 of those hexagonal worklight panels. Now we're up to 46 pieces.

A few gantries and catwalks, some detail bits, now we're at 50 to 55 pieces, 60 tops.

I don't see the parts count getting up to *350* pieces. The masters to make the molds from - sure, that's a ton of parts. But from a final kit perspective, 60 pieces about covers it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm thinking square brass tube throughout for support.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

It may not be my personal style, but frankly you can do what you want. If you post updates and it never gets to market, I'm fine with that. I would instead caution people not to read said updates if they trouble you so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys.
Yes I do agee, gust make, and show it.
But before I invest 6 to 8 months in this prgect.
I need to know if the interest is there!
So please be understanding what I am asking.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What are your "carrot pics" of, Chris Lee?

Once you get started, alot of the pieces could be cookie "cuttered"(please excuse my massacre of the English language), as many of the parts would be identical. Also, to increase popularity, production cost and increase the number of buyers you might consider two configurations: One a full version, and one a starboard only half version, so as not to obscure the model on both sides. Also leave some internal cavities/hollow tubing as I'd love to be able to run A/C through it to power ship lighting. A hollow extension arm connected to the side saucer docking bay like the one in TMP(but switched to the starboard side(or side-switchable) would be of great help. That way both the structure and the ship could be hung from a decent height ceiling and thin A/C wiring feed through the ceiling to power both the Dock LED's and the ship by plugging into the Dock structure.

An inconspiculously wired, powered and lighted Dock and 1/350th Enterprise suspended from the ceiling where the wife/girlfriend can never bitch that it's taking up too much space!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Also remember, if you do a great job on this kit it can pull double duty. When TOS E comes out we could end up with two dioramas. One with TOS E first pulling into the Drydock and a second one 18 months later, suspended one in front of the other!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Also remember, if you do a great job on this kit it can pull double duty. When TOS E comes out we could end up with two dioramas. One with TOS E first pulling into the Drydock and a second one 18 months later, suspended one in front of the other!


Now THATS a cool idea! :thumbsup: 

Why didn`t it ever come to my mind  ...sometimes you don`t see the forrest because of all those trees...

Hm, maybe I`ll give it a try in 1:2500 - will be cheaper than to do it in 1:350...

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Ok, an idea for a black-box dio raises... does anyone here has pics of an empty drydock _without_ a ship in it, showing it in an angle like this one:

Enterprise in drydock 

Thanks in advance
Marco


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

In reference to the reference, :devil: I do have alot of pictures.
And they are from a frind who worked at Magicam.  
But I do wish I had blueprints to the Drydock. 

Chris Lee


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Not sure how accurate they are but one of Jackills books has the Drydocks in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Dave
But no, they are not accurate at all.
There are a lot of detail that was not seen in the movie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

OK
Who is the math expert hear  
I am doing some preliminary drawg to make blueprints.
What I need is to convert the 10 foot by six foot by four foot Drydock.
The Enterpries was 8 foot, down to the kit scale.
Please make it in inches.  

Chris Lee


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Assuming the kit will be approximately 34 inches long, I'm calculating a size of 42.5" by 25.5" by 17". However, I ain't much of a math wiz either. But, I think I'm right.  
Matt


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Ok...

8 ft=96 in.
3 ft=36 in.

So, the PL kit will be 3/8 of the FX model. Multiply all your measurements by .375

10 ft=120 in.
6 ft=72 in.
4 ft=48 in.

So the dock will be 45" x 27" x 18".

Yes, I realize I rounded off the size of the PL E to 36 instead of 34. It makes the overall math easier to follow, plus it gives you some breathing room to fiddle with the final kit parts. To me, there's a difference between making it "accurate" and making it "look right".


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank you Disillusionist and ZiZ  
Ziz you are right in making it "look right.
But if the dimensions are right it will look right. :thumbsup: 
This is going to be Big 

Chris Lee


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I would be interested in your Dry Dock


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Chris Lee said:


> Thank you Disillusionist and ZiZ
> Ziz you are right in making it "look right.
> But if the dimensions are right it will look right. :thumbsup:
> This is going to be Big
> ...


Granted, get the dimensions as close as you can. All I'm saying is don't agonize over it if there's some tiny bit that doesn't line up down to the 287th decimal place.

_A fanatic is someone who increases his efforts when he's lost sight of his goal.
- G. Santayana_


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually, the fx model was built to a scale of 1/10"=1', or 1/120th, and is 100" (8' 4") long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

The Drydock model was 10 feet by 6 feet by 4 feet.
(scale: 1" =10' ) and weighed 350 pounds.

Chris Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

You know
The Nx-01 will be in scale with the Drydock to. :thumbsup: 

Chris Lee


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ziz said:


> Ok, now, wait a minute. Let's keep things positive and put our heads together to make this happen rather than just sitting back and making it someone else's problem.


I agree, Ziz. 

I think that Chris deserves more than 7-9 posts before being slammed for not having something ready to ship. I realize that there have been vaporware kits a plenty discussed in the past. However that is no reason to assume this will always happen. With all the knowledge here on the various different Hobbytalk boards we all could help Chris make this happen. There are lots of people with scratchbuilding experience here who could help him get there and do blueprints as well. 

Chris Lee, consider posting a new blueprinting/development thread at the Computer Assisted Sci-fi modeling Hobbytalk forum at

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=99

blueprinting is considered to be off-topic in this forum. 
*^^^^^^^*
*(note of explanation: this thread is an old one absorbed by the current forum, this forum in it's current form "**Science Fiction and Star Trek Modeling**" used to be named the above "Computer Assisted Sci-fi Modeling forum". Blueprinting and 3D modeling have never been unwelcome in this forum. The comment above was made when this thread was located in another, now defunct forum. Hope this clears up any confusion.  )*

Neither blueprinting nor physical model making is considered off-topic there. 

I'd ask anyone who is willing and interested to help Chris Lee.
Even if he doesn't end up producing a kit. Together we might
come up with some extremely accurate blueprints that someone
might use to build one of their own.

Rather then telling him to come back when he's finished building it, we could actually help him along the way, thus helping insure that something positive comes out of the effort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank You Chuck_P.R.
We all should work together. :thumbsup: 

Chris Lee


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hoping you'll consider posting some of those "inside" pics your friend sent you. Not much detail info available online. Especially on the modules making up the top of the dock.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay!

Is it soup yet?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Chris Lee said:


> Thank You Chuck_P.R.
> We all should work together. :thumbsup:
> 
> Chris Lee


When I first heard that the big E was going to be build I expressed an interest in making the Dry dock from STTM to this BB. 

I don't know who sent them to me but I have a 3 page set of blue prints that look like they came out of Star Trek book of some kind. I don't know how accurate they are but they could give you a jumping off point.


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

Keep going Chris! I will definately be interested and like Chuck, would like to see some of your Magicam pictures. Post them pleeeease!

A good drydock will be the best way to display a fabulous kit!
Lets give this guy some support.

For inspiration, look at the K'Tinga threads on Starship Builder.

Nick :thumbsup: 

Nick


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Best to avoid raising expectations, either on our part (or at least mine, speaking for myself) or yours. Figure out what you need to charge to make it worthwhile. Price it appropriately. Produce it or don't. Come back when you have something ready to ship.


.



Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Words of advice from Mike Warshaw that need to be taken to heart.
> 
> Steve


Spoken like a true naysayer(s). The last time I heard things like this was about my Wolverine kit that took a YEAR to produce. In the end the results justify the time. All things come in time, and with the enthusiasm and opinions of people in the forum things get done that much faster.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Well to be fair, if you look at the starting date of the thread, and the fact that whoever Chris was said about seven or eight months.

So in order to head off the "I told you so's" I'll point out the obvious that the guy *is *way overdue. However, at the time the thread started I don't think we even knew PL was about to be bought out. And I can see fears that the Refit would never make it to the shelves could putt off someone physically starting on such an endeavor until the kit actually made it.

However, behind his schedule or not, I'm hoping against hope that if not him, someone will make an accurate Dock. Or perhaps a dock with the Port side removed.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How about you, Chuck? You have some free time now. :devil:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No more free time really. Just giving up on the shuttlecraft until 4MadMen gets a chance to do the new parts sheets.

I would never promise such a product unless I had the funds to crank'em out. Which I don't. 

Not to mention the dearth of reference materials that seem to be available on the dock. I was hoping that we'd see at least some of those "insider" pictures of the Drydock he spook of.

Oh well. Somebody will do it. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Chris got those pic from Bill George somehow years back they are great pics, but speaking from experience, the only way a drydock will come from chris is if someone helps him build it...he isnt a great mathmatician when it comes to model making...this chris Lee guy is Chris Larson........


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

If he would be willing to share the pics with the forum there are probably 2 to 4 people who might be willing to help him, at least by way of doing 3D models of the Dock. (Just an observation, I personally don't have any such skills yet but I've seen it done here over and over.)

Plus, it's such a repetitive structure - based on what few pics I have seen(I could be wrong about that as more info becomes available) - he could probably have a few individual modules made by a 3D build up service fairly inexpensively and just mold and copy them over and over.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If anyone wishes to have a 1/350 scale drydock from TMP, I suggest they build it themselves. I just don't think it would be economically feasible to produce a complete kit in that scale. Parts or sections? Yes. A complete kit? No.

The original filming model contained over 100,000 pieces of metal, plastic and resin materials. Not to mention the required metal support frame and extensive wiring and lighting. Realistically, if someone tried to duplicate the fine, tubular structures with accuracy in this scale through any kind of casting, I believe they would collapse under their own weight.

You want one? Develop skills at bending and soldering brass and go make your own.

I'm not trying to be mean-spirited or harsh in any way. I just don't think that anyone can hold their breath long enough for a complete multimedia kit of this type to be released, and if so, be even remotely affordable.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> If anyone wishes to have a 1/350 scale drydock from TMP, I suggest they build it themselves. I just don't think it would be economically feasible to produce a complete kit in that scale. Parts or sections? Yes. A complete kit? No.
> 
> The original filming model contained over 100,000 pieces of metal, plastic and resin materials. Not to mention the required metal support frame and extensive wiring and lighting. Realistically, if someone tried to duplicate the fine, tubular structures with accuracy in this scale through any kind of casting, I believe they would collapse under their own weight.
> 
> ...


You may be right.
To that end...
Anybody have a cache of pics?

Let's go link crazy if we have to!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's one from earlier in the thread, compliments of Phil Broad's website:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent63.jpg

and another:

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/scans/other/1701-dock.jpg

don't see any drydock pics, but tons of Refit pics:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/movietech.htm


----------



## trevanian (Jan 30, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You may be right.
> To that end...
> Anybody have a cache of pics?
> 
> Let's go link crazy if we have to!


\

Go buy an old STARLOG 27, the one with the GALACTICA lightship on the cover. It has a very interesting (but spin-heavy) article on Magicam's involvement on TMP, including a page sized pic of the drydock 'kit' and a few BTS pics. Probably my alltime fave STARLOG, lotsa good stuff in this one on ALIEN and HARTLAND FX.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ I still might have that magazine. I remember the photo. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That would be great, Lloyd!


----------



## Mike1967 (May 16, 2005)

*This may help.*

Hi from fellow modeler new to the site. Here are some more links that might help.
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/schematics/starfleet_stations.htm
States the Drydock 1 as 420m and Drydock 2 as 500m.

Also this link:
http://www.shipschematics.net/cgi-bin/startrek/federation.cgi?Official 

Points to the schematics of two versions as well.
Drydock Maya
and 
http://www.shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/drydock_antares.jpg 

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

